# Dual Boot Issues (noob)



## LinuxIdiotnoob (May 1, 2012)

HI guys,

I have been using Ubuntu for a few months, got a bit interested in console/terminal/commandy stuff;

Aquired old machine,
wiped HDD
installed FreeBSD 9.0
realised I'm jumping in at the deep end
would also like ubuntu on the same disc (so installed in parrellel)
no dual boot options when loading, straight to FreeBSD boot

So my question is: how do I force a grub scenario where I can select which OS to boot*?*

Thanks in advance,
Yours Linuxidiotnoob


----------



## jef (May 1, 2012)

I'd look at http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=175542 to start


----------

